# Programm zum rausfiltern von rauschen und verbessern der Qualität



## Tobias K. (8. April 2005)

moin


Gibt es ein (kostenloses) Programm welches mir die Qualität meiner selbstgedrehten Videos verbessert?
Ich meine rauschen unterdrücken vielleicht Kantenglättung (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist), sowas halt.

Wäre für jeden vorschlag dankbar.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## goela (9. April 2005)

Fast jedes Videoschnittprogramm bietet sogn. Rauschfilter usw. Freeware gibt es VirtualDub. Dafür findet man eine Menge an Filter die ein Video ausbessern können.


----------

